
Air Canada Reports $1,75B Net Loss, Confirms 20k Job Cuts - cockpitherald
https://kokpitherald.com/air-canada-reports-operating-loss-of-15-billion/
======
drpgq
AC makes a lot of money on overprices US Canada flights, so the virus
resurgence in the US really hurts.

